# PHP-Editoren



## JohannesR (20. Januar 2004)

*Windows*
PHP-Coder
Eclipse
Phase 5
Proton
Scintilla
Maguma Studio for PHP
Ultraedit 32
Macromedia Homesite
Editplus
Weaverslave
HTML-Kit
vim
emacs
tsWebEditor
JaneBuilder
Arachnophilia
NEdit
PHP Edit
Crimson Editor
Symtec Development Studio

*Linux*
vim (konsole & GUI)
emacs (konsole & GUI)
quanta (GUI, KDE)
glimmer (GUI)
nano (konsole)
ne (konsole)
Midnight Commander (konsole)
Screem (GUI)
Arachnophilia (Java-GUI)
NEdit (GUI)
GEdit (GUI, Gtk+) 
Bluefish (GUI, Gtk+)

*Mac*
vim
mac-emacs
JaneBuilder
Arachnophilia
NEdit

PHP Editors @ php.net
PHP Installation Kits


----------



## OranGe-X (31. August 2004)

http://www.php-editors.com/

mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen  

also auf der Seite findet man eigentlich alles was man für PHP Entwicklung braucht. Ich Persöhnlich finde PhpED von Nusphere extrem genial !
hat viele gute nützliche features!

greetz,
OranGe


----------



## tlucas (20. September 2004)

*Ergänzung*

Active State: Komodo

Homepage von Active State 

ist mein Favorit


----------

